# CALLING ALL ANONOMISTS!!!...Let's have a roll call, name and location please:



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

Tim: Adelaide, Australia.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Or you could just add it to your user info and signature so it is always there.:-!


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

I was hoping to get a list of where everyone is from, i thought it would be an interesting excersise. Also to see how many people actually frequent the forum.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nelson : Miami, FL. USA


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

43 Views and 3 replies, WOW!!...that is underwhelming. o|
Maybe ANONOMISTS aren't as passionate a "family" as I was hoping. :-s
Ask for a roll call on Paneristi and there would be hundreds of replies...I can't understand why there aren't at least 43 ANONOMISTS shouting out "HERE I AM!!!"|>....Come on guys!!!! Lets create a bit of community atmosphere here:-d:-d:-d....or am i dreaming?:-!;-)


----------



## bigdrock8 (Oct 29, 2009)

Derek - Chicago, IL USA


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Planet Earth...sometimes


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brice in Charlotte, NC

A Wayfarer GMT II and hopefully another Anonimo soonner than later


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Richard bossier city la


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Liz in CT


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Really?!

I am mondrayuk from Seattle Washington area ex-Brit patriot. Militare Crono, Ivan Basso Slide Rule, Wayfarer II Prototype in OxPro, Polluce 10 Ani in Bronze with orange dial and D-Date. I used to have a Dual Time.

Do you think I like these watches? You betcha!



















The other photos would not upload !!!


----------



## Oltrarno (Sep 6, 2010)

Dex, Singapore!


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Singapore (at the moment) Sorry, somehow not keen on sharing my name except people I know.


----------



## spoink (Nov 9, 2010)

Mark, Tuscaloosa AL


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi! I'm SBD and I live somewhere in Washington!


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Singapore


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

This is great guys!..i think the Famiglia Anonimo is alive and well and reaching across the planet!!...lets keep it going!...and ofcourse if you don't want to share your
name of course that's ok.


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

Eric: Bixby Oklahoma...


----------



## bjferri (May 5, 2008)

Brian - The Jersey Shore...hate the show!


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

OK guys..there have been over 100 views to this roll call, but only 20 something replies:-so|...lets aim for 100 replies!!!:-d...hopefully we will get an idea of which areas
have the most ANONOMISTS, and maybe we can organise a few GTG'S to celebrate this great watch and the great people that love them??
:-!:-!
*lungamente vive la famiglia di anonimo!!!!* |>|>

(Thank god for Apple Translator!...hope that makes sense?;-))


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

*AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonimo!*

OK guys..there have been over 100 views to this roll call, but only 20 something replies...lets aim for 100 replies!!!...hopefully we will get an idea of which areas
have the most ANONOMISTS, and maybe we can organise a few GTG'S to celebrate this great watch and the great people that love them??

lungamente vive la famiglia di anonimo!!!!

(Thank god for Apple Translator!...hope that makes sense?)

:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## maj45k (Sep 19, 2006)

Tony in Colorado ...


----------



## m_reign (Feb 12, 2009)

Ali - Los Angeles, CA


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Dane - Melbourne, Australia


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

K - Singapore.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Kevin Sometimes L.A. Orange County, Riverside, and Santa Barbara. Today L.A.


----------



## GeorgeD (May 4, 2009)

George-Athens, Greece


----------



## peschio (Nov 4, 2007)

frosinone ROMA ITALY


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Tim of Boston, Massachusetts.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

*<*---------- :-!


----------



## sohailjiva (Oct 16, 2007)

Sohail from Manchester, England


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Cali Kid.....Cali


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

Kim - Singapore


----------



## fleaman (Mar 23, 2009)

Alex, Malaysia


----------



## roundel (Mar 1, 2009)

Bob Baltimore Maryland USA


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_William ..,AZ.... D-DATE_


----------



## rtm2onroad (Jun 7, 2008)

Robert in AZ!


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

To copy JayVeeez! ;-)


<---------- b-)

:-d 
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
v


----------



## Bushido69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Manabu: Los Angeles, CA:-!


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Sjaak Chicago, IL USA


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Jay - Prince Albert, Saskatchewan, Canada.....


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Hiroshima, Japan

(tevj: Can I make a suggestion? How about putting all the names on a single list, numbered, and restart the thread, so each time someone adds a name, it is added to the list. Possibly group them by regions, such as Europe, North America, Asia, etc. Otherwise, as Michael pointed out above, we could just read the "location" listed under the avatar of any member who posts any comments...)


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*



timefleas said:


> Hiroshima, Japan
> 
> (tevj: Can I make a suggestion? How about putting all the names on a single list, numbered, and restart the thread, so each time someone adds a name, it is added to the list. Possibly group them by regions, such as Europe, North America, Asia, etc. Otherwise, as Michael pointed out above, we could just read the "location" listed under the avatar of any member who posts any comments...)


Excellent idea.


----------



## franco anonimo (Sep 19, 2010)

franco anonimo,

belgium/france(belgian living in france, working in belgium)

proud owner of marlin 10anni ivory dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

franco anonimo said:


> franco anonimo,
> 
> belgium/france(belgian living in france, working in belgium)
> 
> proud owner of marlin 10anni ivory dial


t'as une photo?


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Don: Mississippi

Only one Anonimo(My grail).....Professionale Chrono on Bracelet :-!


----------



## martinsun (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Singaopore

with a Millemetri and Militare


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Howie, Merrick, NY-Yellow dial Millimetri


----------



## fisherman (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Joel
Long Island NY


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Stephan B. - Washington, DC


----------



## althaur (Nov 24, 2008)

Josh, Maryland, USA.


----------



## ADubz (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Aaron
Bloomfield Hills, MI


----------



## IslandCop (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Scott from Bainbridge Island, Washington


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

I now have two 
Wayfarer II
Bronze Polluce!

#3 soon????


----------



## coffo (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*



Jeep99dad said:


> I now have two
> Wayfarer II
> Bronze Polluce!
> 
> #3 soon????


 Marco Asti Italy
Polluce Millemetri bronzo


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Stephan in the U.S. (Washington, DC)


San Marco
Professionale Crono (bracelet with waffle dial)
Professionale GMT (strap with waffle dial)
Nautilo (steel with black dial)
Argonauta (bronze with blue dial)
Militare (2004 manual)
Hi Dive Millemetri (Ox Pro)
Millemetri (bracelet with gray dial)
Nemo set
coming soon - Cronoscopio Mark II Drass


----------



## TomK (Feb 2, 2009)

Tom K. - US - north of NYC

Notturnale Drass Gold (xx/99) (Thanks Rob!)
Professionale Chrono 6002 (bracelet)
Professionale 6000 (Yellow)
Marlin - steel
Coming soon - San Marco


----------



## coffo (Jul 4, 2010)

StefB said:


> Stephan in the U.S. (Washington, DC)
> 
> San Marco
> Professionale Crono (bracelet with waffle dial)
> ...


 congratulations for the collection


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

coffo said:


> congratulations for the collection


Oh thanks coffo! And if you can believe it - most get some wrist time.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Mark, North Platte, NE, USA. I have a Militare (automatic 2010) and a Bronze Polluce that was purchased on a visit to Florence on a visit last July, 2010.


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*



timefleas said:


> Hiroshima, Japan
> 
> (tevj: Can I make a suggestion? How about putting all the names on a single list, numbered, and restart the thread, so each time someone adds a name, it is added to the list. Possibly group them by regions, such as Europe, North America, Asia, etc. Otherwise, as Michael pointed out above, we could just read the "location" listed under the avatar of any member who posts any comments...)


Mate, i did exactly that...spent a long time going through all the posts and made a list divided into countries, i then posted it as a clean and easy list to add to |>...but I think it was deleted :--so|


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

No one deleted anything.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*

Nothing was deleted. If you search your posts you would find this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/roll-call-list-region-481783-post3549934.html?highlight=#post3549934

As I noted back then this is the problem with starting three threads with the exact same thing.

I still believe just adding it to your forum ID and signature is of more value.


----------



## mrnemo (Jan 25, 2011)

Shane, Gainesville, FL... I have a Militare and Bronze Polluce as well =)

Want a San Marco but... well... where?!



Mark McK said:


> Mark, North Platte, NE, USA. I have a Militare (automatic 2010) and a Bronze Polluce that was purchased on a visit to Florence on a visit last July, 2010.


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: AIMING FOR 100 REPLIES TO THE ROLL CALL POST BELOW!Come on everyone,famiglia di anonim*



samanator said:


> Nothing was deleted. If you search your posts you would find this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/roll-call-list-region-481783-post3549934.html?highlight=#post3549934
> 
> ...


I guess I just thought it would be interesting to see ALL the ANONIMIST'S from around the world listed on one list...didnt mean to make problems.


----------



## tig047 (Oct 25, 2006)

Tiger, Medina Minnesota, 4 anonimos but looking to add


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Owen: Elkhart, IN
USA


----------



## MikeyShingles (Oct 28, 2009)

Mike - Long Island, New York. Just landed my first - a Militare but am already thinking about the next one!


----------



## chrismd77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Militare Automatico and I am located in Shrewsbury, PA USA


----------

